# Paragon thing



## DGWVI (Oct 19, 2019)

Built one side stock, modded the other to have more gain and low end, somewhere between the Guv'nor and Shredmaster. Replaced the DIP switches with external toggles. Put it in a portrait oriented 1590XX, as I didn't like how close the knobs would've been to the stomp switches


----------



## Barry (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 19, 2019)

Yea man !

Stomp on it and rock it !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  Which parts did you change to alter the gain & bass?  R4, R5, C3, C4?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  Which parts did you change to alter the gain & bass?  R4, R5, C3, C4?


I left those ones alone for the time being, as I like how much clarity they off. I increased C12, C16, C19, and C20.  I upped R20 to 820k


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

R20?  Don't you mean R21?  C19 & C20 are already so large that making them bigger won't change the sound.  C12&R16 roll-off below 160Hz, you moved it down to 16Hz.  C16&R20 also roll-off below 160Hz, but since part of the DRIVE pot is in series with R20, the 160Hz roll-off moves down in freq when you turn DRIVE CCW.  R18, R19,C14&C15 create a gradual roll-off below 1.1KHz.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> R20?  Don't you mean R21?  C19 & C20 are already so large that making them bigger won't change the sound.  C12&R16 roll-off below 160Hz, you moved it down to 16Hz.  C16&R20 also roll-off below 160Hz, but since part of the DRIVE pot is in series with R20, the 160Hz roll-off moves down in freq when you turn DRIVE CCW.  R18, R19,C14&C15 create a gradual roll-off below 1.1KHz.


Yes, my mistake. Meant R21.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 20, 2019)

Awesome! Really nice having those dipswitches on external toggles.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 20, 2019)

Great idea, nice to change those on the fly!


----------



## Ogie (Dec 9, 2019)

They are just on/off SPST switches correct?  I love this idea, just don't want to put the wrong stuff in.


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 9, 2019)

Ogie said:


> They are just on/off SPST switches correct?  I love this idea, just don't want to put the wrong stuff in.


Yes, I used SPST, but SPDT will also work


----------

